# Vacationing in the area



## Wkenneth1 (May 12, 2013)

Been reading threads on here like they're going out of style. I'll be in the area from today through the 17th. Are there any cant miss fishing spots you guys would recommend?

I'm a pretty avid bass fisherman but this saltwater fishing is new to me. Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*The Spanish were flying at the P-Beach Pier today*, *on gotcha's*


----------



## Wkenneth1 (May 12, 2013)

Awesome. Any particular color they were hitting on?


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

I like any thing with a red head. The red and sliver has always worked the best. most days you will have to use the 1 oz gotcha. It may be over the rod specs, but it will be okay if the rod is weighted up to 3/4 of an oz


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

King/ling said:


> I like any thing with a red head. The red and sliver has always worked the best.


*Yep ^^^^^*


----------



## Wkenneth1 (May 12, 2013)

In that case ill get some and if any of you are out there tomorrow, I'll see ya there


----------



## Wkenneth1 (May 12, 2013)

Day 1: 3 Pomps off okaloosa pier. For about ten minutes I looked like hot shit just catching fish as fast as I could cast, then the porpoises showed up and hung around and I caught nothing after that. I'd say it was a decent day overall. Going to try again tomorrow


----------

